# كيف تبنى موقعك



## ++menooo++ (29 مارس 2006)

* اساسيات بناء صفحتك على الويب​هل تشاهد الكثير من المواقع الشخصية وتتساءل كيف استطاع هؤلاء الاشخاص بناء مثل هذه المواقع الجميلة والجذابة؟ 
هل تمنيت أن يصبح لديك موقع جيد وجذاب وبه لمسات سحرية وجميلة؟ 
إن بناء الموقع يحتاج الى مجرد عدة خطوات بسيطة ليست بها أية تعقيدات أو مستحيلات .... ألا تصدقنى؟ حسنا لتتبع تلك الخطوات ولتري بنفسك مدى سهولة بناء صفحة: 
1-احجز لموقعك مكانا على الانترنت
اولا وقبل كل شىء يجب أن يكون لك مساحة على الشبكة لكى تضع صفحتك عليها .وهناك العديد من المواقع التى تعطي مساحة مجانية لوضع الصفحات الشخصية بمجرد التسجيل فيها .
ومن هذه المواقع : 
موقع Freeservers . وهذا الموقع يعطى حوالى 20 MB مساحة مجانية بمجرد التسجيل به وذلك فى مقابل وضع بانار أعلى صفحتك . 
موقع Crosswinds . ويعطى مساحة غير محدودة فى مقابل بانار صغير يوضع فى صفحتك . 

2- ابنى صفحتك : 
هذه بالطبع هى اهم الخطوات وهى خطوة تصميم وبناء الصفحة . ولكى تصمم وتبنى صفحتك يمكنك استخدام احد الإجرائين أو إستخدامهما معا : 
- يمكنك بناء موقعك بإستخدام احد برامج تصميم الصفحات والتى تمكنك من بناء صفحتك دون الحاجة الى تعلم لغة ال HTML . ومن هذه البرامج برنامج Front Page Express وهو برنامج مجانى يأتى مع حزمة Intrnet Explorer المجانية.​​لتعلم كيف تبني صفحتك بإستخدام فرنت بيج اكسبريس بشكل مختصر
برنامج Front page Express .... أحد برامج تحرير وإنشاء صفحات الويب . هذا البرنامج ليس إحترافي , بمعني انه يمكنك من عمل صفحات شخصية في سهولة , لذا فهو مصمم أصلا للمبتدئين في عالم بناء صفحات الويب . شركة Microsoft أنتجت هذا البرنامج ووضعته ضمن حزمة من البرامج المجانية والتي تأتي مع متصفحها الشهير Internet Explorer .لذا فإذا كانت عندك نسخة من إنترنت إكسبلورر الإصدارة الخامسة إذا فانت عندك برنامج فرنت بيج إكسبريس . ليس هذا فقط , بل إن فرنت بيج إكسبريس يأتي مع إسطوانة ويندوز 98 . لذا فإذا كانت عندك إسطوانة ويندوز 98 فإن برنامج فرنت بيج إكسبريس يوجد عندك وهو ينزل مع تثبيت ويندوز 98 . فإذا كنت تعمل الآن علي ويندوز 98 فلابد وان برنامج فرنت بيج إكسبريس قد نزل الآن علي جهازك .
ورغم أنني قد ذكرت تلك الملحوظات في هذه الصفحة قبل تحديثها , إلا انني تلقيت عشرات الرسائل التي تخبرني انها لم تجد البرنامج رغم ان عندها إنترنت إكسبلورر وتستخدم ويندوز 98 . برنامج فرنت بيج اكسبرس سهل وبسيط جدا في الإستخدام حيث أنه يعمل كأي محرر نصوص عادي كما يمكنك الكتابة في MS WORD ... لكن هناك بعض الأوامر التي تميز محرر الويب هذا عن محرر النصوص . وهذه الأوامرهي: 
1- تحديد لون الخلفية وصورة الخلفية: 
·        افتح قائمة Format ثم اختر Background .​·        ثم اختر تبويب Background ومنه يمكنك تحديد لون النص واون الخلفية كما يمكنك تحديد لون الإرتباطات التشعبية. ​·         لوضع صورة خلفية اضغط علي Background Image ثم اضغط علي Browse لتحدد موقع الصورة سواء كانت علي جهازك أو في احد المواقع علي الإنترنت.​·         إذا كنت تريد جعل الصورة الخلفية ثابتة فأختر Watermark .​


​2-إدراج صورة في الصفحة: 
·        حدد المكان الذي تريد وضع الصورة به في الصفحة.​·         افتح قائمة Insert ثم اختر Image .​·         إذا كانت الصورة موجودة علي أحد مواقع الويب فأضغط From Location ثم اكتب موقع الصورة ,وإذا كانت الصورة علي جهازك فأضغط عليBrowse وحدد موقع الصورة وأضغط Open .​​​3-إدراج إرتباط تشعبي: 
أي ربط كلمة أو صورة بموقع أو صفحة وذلك عن طريق: 
·        حدد الكلمة أو الصورة المراد ربطها.​·         إفتح قائمة Edit ثم أختر Hyperlink .​·         أكتب عنوان الموقع أو الصفحة بالكامل في البند URL ثم أضغط Ok .​·         إذا كنت تستخدم ال Frames فحدد ال Frame الذي تريد تحميل الموقع به واكتب عنوانه في البند Target Frame.​

​4-إدراج جدول : 
·        حدد المكان الذي تريد وضع الجدول به.​·         افتح قائمة Tableثم اخترInsert Table .​·         اكتب عدد الصفوف في خانة Rows وعدد الأعمدة في خانة Coloumns ثم إضغط Ok.​

​
5-وضع خلفية صوتية: 
·        إفتح قائمة File ثم أختر Page Properties .​·         في خانة Background Sound اضغط Browse ثم حدد موقع ملف الصوت الذي تريده.​·         ثم من البند Loop حدد عدد المرات التي تريدها لتشغيل ملف الصوت ثم اضغط Ok.​

​6-إدراج رمز: 
·        إفتح قائمة Insert ثم اختر Symbol .​·         إختر الرمز الذي تريده ثم اختر Insert .​·         اضغط Close .​​7-إدراج خط أفقي: 
·        حدد المكان الذي تريد وضع الخط به.​·         إفتح قائمة Insert ثم أختر Horizontal Line .​·         إضغط مرتين علي الخط إذا أردت تغيير خصائصه.​

​8-إدراج نص متحرك : 
·        حدد المكان الذي تريد وضع النص المتحرك به.​·         إفتح قائمة Insert ثم أختر Marquee .​·         اكتب في خانة Text النص الذي تريده ثم إضغط Ok .​

​9-إدراج لقطة فيديو: 
·        حدد المكان.​·         إفتح قائمة Insert ثم اخترVedio .​·         إضغط Browse ثم حدد مكان ملف الفيديو. ثم إضغط Ok .​​​
- أو يمكنك بناء صفحتك بإستخدام لغة HTML وهى لغة سهلة جدا وبسيطة ويمكنك تعلمها بسهولة ويسر وفى اقل فترة ممكنة . وهناك العديد من المواقع العربية التى تعلم لغة HTML بالتفصيل . 
ومن هذه المواقع : 
موقع HP بالعربية . 
موقع الدكتور نت . 

3- اضافة لمسات سحرية لموقعك بعد بناءه : 
الآن وبعد ان انتهيت من التصميم الأولى لموقعك يمكنك إضافة بعض اللمسات السحرية والجميلة لموقعك مثل : 
- إضافة بعض الصور المتحركة Gif Animation . ويمكنك اخذ بعض الصور المتحركة من هذه الصفحة. ويمكنك صنع مثل هذه الصور المتحركة بإستخدام برامج الجرافيك ومن هذه البرامج البرنامج الشهير Paint Shop Pro وهو برنامج مشترك يعمل لمدة 30 يوما بكامل فعالياته ويمكنك ان تذهب الى موقع HP بالعربية والذى يعطى دروس فى طريقة استخدام البرنامج فى عمل اللمسات الجميلة لصفحتك . 

- إضافة عداد للزوار فى صفحتك والذى يقوم بعد الزوار الذين يزورون موقعك ويمكنك اضافة عداد للزوار الى صفحتك مجانا من احد المواقع التالية : 
موقع The Counter . 
موقع Siteflow . 
موقع Ultimate Counter . 

- اضافة سجل زوار الى موقعك يسجل فيه الزوار ارائهم واقتراحاتهم ومن المواقع التى تستطيع الحصول منها على سجل زوار مجانا : 
موقع Miatrade . 
موقع Guestbook . 
موقع Beseen . 

- اضافة بعض اللمسات الجميلة بإضافة جافا سكريبت الى صفحتك وهناك بعض المواقع التى تحتوى على جافا سكريبت يمكنك نسخها ولصقها فى صفحتك . 
ومن هذه المواقع : 
موقع Javascriptcity . 
موقع Java Center . 
موقع _Javascript Source . 
موقع Java Goodies . 

- هل عنوان صفحتك طويل وصعب الحفظ .. يمكنك اختصار عنوان صفحتك الى عنوان صغير وسهل الحفظ عن طريق احد المواقع التى تمكنك من ذلك . 
ومن هذه المواقع : 
موقع http://i.am الذى يمكنك من عمل الإختصار http://i.am/UserName . 
موقع http://hello.to والذى يمكنك من عمل الإختصار http://hello.to/UserName . 
موقع http://fly.to والذى يمكنك من عمل الإختصار http://fly.to/UserName . 

- اضافة ساحة حوار لموقعك من احد المواقع التالية : 
موقع Web Post . 
موقع Beseen . 
موقع Discussion World . 

- اضافة ساحة دردشة لموقعك من خلال احد المواقع التالية : 
موقع MultiSoftCorp . 
موقع Bessen . 
موقع MaxiChat . 

3- نشر صفحتك فى شبكة الإنترنت : 
لآن وبعد ان انتهيت من التصميم ووضع اللمسات الجميلة النهائية تبقى الخطوة الأخيرة وهى وضع صفحتك فى مساحتك المجانية على شبكة الإنترنت وذلك باستخدام لوحة التحكم والتي غالبا يوفرها لك الموقع الذى أعطاك المساحة المجانية . أويمكنك إستخدام أحد برامج ال FTP مثل برنامج WS-FTP والذي شرحناه في صفحة ال FTP في هذا الموقع . موقع Freeservers مثلا يحتوى على Browser متقدم يمكنك من نقل الملفات المكونة لموقعك الى مساحتك المجانية . 

و الآن و بعد نشر صفحتك فى الإنترنت يمكنك ان تفخر بأن لك موقع متميز على الإنترنت و قد عرفت ان عملية بناء صفحة ويب سهلة و ليس بها اية صعوبات​*


----------



## ++menooo++ (29 مارس 2006)

================= *جديـــــــــــــــــد* =================.​*أنشئ صفحتك الخاصة مجاناً!
**عن مجلة **pc*

بدأ هذا النوع من الحوار بالانتشار في المحادثات اليومية التي تدور عبر شبكة إنترنت، أومن خلال المكالمات الهاتفية، أو لقاءات رجال الأعمال، أو المقابلات مع طالبي الوظائف. وأصبح مألوفاً أن تُزين البطاقات المهنية بعنوان البريد الإلكتروني وموقع إنترنت.
تكمن جاذبية امتلاك موقع شخصي على شبكة إنترنت، في أنها تتيح المجال أمام الفرد للتعبير عن شخصيته وتطلعاته المستقبلية بوضوح، حيث يمكنه أن يكتب ما يشاء ضمن موقعه الخاص على شبكة الإنترنت. ونما عدد المواقع الإلكترونية، لذلك، بسرعة فائقة. فبعد أن كانت حكراً على الشركات الكبرى، بدأت تمتد إلى الشركات المتوسطة والصغيرة، وكذلك الأفراد العاديين، خاصة بعد توفر إمكانية الحصول على المواقع مجاناً.
يزداد عدد المواقع التي توفر للمستخدم العادي إمكانية إنشاء صفحات خاصة مجاناً بسرعة كبيرة. فبجهد متواضع مني، تمكنت من اكتشاف ما يزيد على الخمسين موقعاً. ويختلف كل موقع عن الآخر بالإمكانيات التي يتيحها والمساحات التي يوفرها للمستخدم. وأصبح للمستخدم الآن، حرية الاختيار بين العديد من هذه المواقع، حسب حاجته. لكن الصفحات التي تنشأ في هذه المواقع تبقى دائماً ناقصة، وذلك لعدة أسباب، منها عدم توفر بعض الخدمات الهامة، والمساحة المحددة المتاحة، وحقوق الاستمرار، بالإضافة إلى أن بعض الجهات المضيفة لصفحتك، تضع إعلاناتها الخاصة ضمن هذه صفحة شئت أم أبيت. لكن أهم نقص، هو أنك لا تستطيع اختيار اسم النطاق المناسب لصفحتك، أي العنوان الذي يجب أن يستخدمه الآخرون للوصول إليك (URL). ففي الصفحات مدفوعة الثمن يمكن للمستخدم اختيار اسم النطاق الذي يشاء، ويسجله رسمياً، كعنوان لصفحته أو موقعه. فإذا كانت الصفحة شخصية يمكنه أن يسميها، مثلاً: 
Http://www.faisal.com
وإذا كانت لشركته، فبإمكانه استخدام اسم الشركة، مثلاً:
Http://www.iawmag.com
أما في الصفحات المجانية، فالمستخدم مجبر على اسم محدد، غالباً ما يكون رقماً، مثلاً:
Http://member.tripod.com/93946887
وكما ذكرنا سابقاً، تختلف الخدمات حسب ما يوفره الموقع المضيف. فالمساحة التي يعتبرها كثير من المستخدمين أهم ما يميز صفحتهم عن غيرها، تختلف من 30 كيلوبايت إلى 5 ميجابايت، وهي قليلة، إذا كنت ترغب في وضع صور وأصوات. وبالنسبة للخدمات الأخرى، فإن المواقع المضيفة تختلف عن بعضها، فبعضها يسمح لك بوضع الصور، بنسخها من كمبيوترك إلى صفحتك الشخصية، فيما لا يسمح بعضها الآخر، إلا بوضع روابط إلى صور موجودة أصلاً ضمن صفحات أخرى على الشبكة، لكنها تظهر وكأنها جزء حقيقي من صفحتك الشخصية. 
ومن الاختلافات الأخرى، كيفية إرسال المعلومات من الكمبيوتر إلى صفحتك الشخصية لتخزينها هناك. فبعض المواقع تطلب من المستخدم تصميم الصفحة التي يرغب بوضعها في الموقع على ورقة عادية أو عدة ورقات، ثم إرسالها بالبريد العادي إلى عنوان الشركة المضيفة، حيث يقوم مبرمجوها بتحويلها إلى هيئة HTML ووضعها على الشبكة. تسبب هذه الطريقة مشكلة، عند تحديث الصفحة، إذ يجب على صاحبها إرسال التحديثات بالبريد من جديد، ويتطلب هذا عدة أيام مما يجعل هذه الطريقة غير عملية. والأفضل في مثل هذه الحالة، إرسال التحديثات عن طريق البريد الإلكتروني، ومع ذلك تبقى العملية بمجملها بطيئة نسبياً. ما يميز الطريقة السابقة، هو عدم حاجة المستخدم لمعرفة أي شيء عن أسلوب وضع المعلومات أو تهيئتها على الشبكة. أما أفضل الطرق، فهي إرسال الصفحات، بعد تصميمها كملفات HTML عن طريق بروتوكول نقل الملفات عبر إنترنت FTP. وتعد هذه الطريقة أكثر أماناً وأسرع، ولا يستغرق تحديث الصفحة فيها، سوى بضع ثوان، لكنها تتطلب خبرات خاصة. وتوجد طريقة مباشرة تسمح للمستخدم بإنشاء صفحته الخاصة، مباشرة، أثناء زيارته للموقع المضيف، لكنها تتطلب، أيضاً، معرفة جيدة، من جانب المستخدم، للغة برمجة صفحات إنترنتHTML ، لأنه سوف ينشئ صفحته بواسطتها. ومن مساوئ هذه الطريقة أن المستخدم يجب أن يبقى متصلاً بشبكة إنترنت خلال فترة إنشاء الصفحة، التي قد تطول إلى يوم كامل، بالإضافة إلى أن الكثير من مستخدمي الشبكة لا يعرفون لغة HTML. وللتغلب على هذه المشكلة، سهّلت بعض المواقع المضيفة الأمر كثيراً، بإنشائها صفحات جاهزة، مسبقة التصميم، لا تتطلب من المستخدم، سوى كتابة العناوين والنصوص وإضافة الصور والخلفية المناسبة. هذه الطريقة متواضعة، نسبياً، بسبب الخيارات المحدودة التي تتيحها الشركة أمام المستخدم، لكنها مفيدة لمن لا يعرف كيفية التعامل مع لغة HTML. أما بالنسبة للغة البرمجة جافاJAVA، فلم أجد حتى الآن أية مواقع تسمح باستخدامها بحرية تامة، بسبب المشاكل التي ترافق ذلك. والأرجح أن هذا الأمر لن يطول، حيث أن لغة جافا JAVA تشهد تطوراً كبيراً، وأصبحت أكثر سهولة مما كانت عليه.
بدأت بعض المواقع بالسماح لأصحاب الصفحات الخاصة المجانية، بإضافة الصور الثابتة والمتحركة والصوت إلى صفحاتهم، لكن ضمن ضوابط، كونها تستهلك مساحة كبيرة نسبياً. واستفاد الكثيرون من هذه الميزة، فوضعوا صورهم الشخصية، أو صور السلع التي يتاجرون بها، على شبكة إنترنت.
تسمح المواقع المضيفة لمنشئ الصفحة المجانية، بوضع أكثر من صفحة واحدة، والتنقل أو الإبحار بين هذه الصفات بنقرة على عنوان الربط، ويجعل هذا صفحته الخاصة، موقعاً متكاملاً يحتوي على العديد من النشاطات المختلفة.

*تأليف صفحات ويب*
*الجزء الأول*
لابد أن معظمكم تجول حتى الآن، في كثير من مواقع شبكة ويب، ومر أثناء ذلك، بصفحات أو مواقع أنشأها أشخاص بهدف التعريف بأنفسهم، أو بنشاطاتهم المختلفة، فأعجبته بعض الصفحات، أو قرر عدم زيارة بعضها الآخر!
فإذا رغبت أنت أيضاً، في إنشاء موقع أو صفحة شخصية، وليس لديك خبرة سابقة في هذا المجال، وتتساءل عن كيفية عمل ذلك؟ ومن أين تبدأ؟ ندعوك هنا إلى متابعة الجزء الأول، من مقالين، يقدمان معلومات مختصرة عن كيفية إنشاء صفحة على شبكة ويب، ويمكن أن تعتبرها خطوتك الأولى على هذا الطريق، فهيا بنا!
يتضمن الموقع عادة، عدداً من الصفحات، يحفظ كل منها في ملف منفصل، وكنا نشرنا في عدد أكتوبر/تشرين الأول 1997 مقالة، بعنوان "أنشئ صفحتك الخاصة مجاناً"، تحدثنا فيها، عن الطرق المتوفرة لإنشاء صفحة أو موقع، على شبكة ويب، وركزنا على المواقع التي توفر صفحات مجانية، وبيّنا ميزات وعيوب بعض هذه المواقع، وقارنّا بين خدماتها المختلفة، من ناحية السعة المتوفرة للصفحة، وأسلوب تحديثها، وسهولة الوصول إليها، وأعطينا مثالاً سريعاً، عن إنشاء صفحة مجانية على أحد المواقع المشهورة، وهو http://www.geocities.com.
لكن حجز الصفحة بحد ذاته، سيكون بداية لعملية إدارتها، التي تتضمن شقين رئيسيين، هما: تأليف محتوياتها وتحديثها، ثم إرسال تلك المحتويات إلى المزود الموجود على شبكة إنترنت. وتتم هاتان المهمتان بأدوات وأساليب مختلفة، تطرقنا إلى بعضها، في المقال المشار إليه، إلا أننا لم نتوسع في شرح كيفية إنشاء محتويات صفحات إنترنت، لضيق المساحة المخصصة لها. لذلك، أركز في هذا المقال وفي العدد المقبل، على هذا الجانب، عبر مثال لإنشاء صفحة شخصية. لكن، لا بأس أولاً، من إعادة ذكر أهم المواقع التي توفر إمكانية إنشاء الصفحات الشخصية المجانية حالياً، مع سعة الصفحة المجانية التي توفرها:
*سعة الصفحة المجانية*
*الموقع*
5 ميجابايت
www.angelfire.com
11 ميجابايت
www.geocities.com
غير محدود
www.sprec.com

11 ميجابايت
www.tripod.com
7 ميجابايت
www.wbs.net
*تأليف محتويات صفحة على شبكة ويب:*
*من أين أبدأ؟*
تتوفر طريقتان لتأليف الصفحات على شبكة ويب، أولهما استخدام لغة HTML، والثانية استخدام أحد محررات صفحات ويب، فأيهما تختار؟
لا بد لك كمبتدئ، أن تختار الطريقة الأسهل، وهي استخدام أحد محررات صفحات ويب. لكن دعني أولاً أن أرضي فضولك لمعرفة ماذا تعني لغة HTML؟ وأبين لك لماذا يعتبر التعامل معها الطريقة الأصعب لتأليف صفحات ويب؟ 
عندما يجلب برنامج التصفح صفحة من موقع على شبكة ويب، ويعرضها على الشاشة، فإنه يجلب ملفاً نصياً، مكتوباً بلغة HTML، مع نص الصفحة ذاته، وبعض ملفات الصور والملتيميديا، أحياناً. يصف النص المكتوب بلغة HTML، للمتصفح، طريقة توضع نص الصفحة، وتتابع فقراته، وما هي عناوينه، وأماكن الصور فيه … إلخ، بواسطة ما يسمى "الواصفات" (tags)، وذلك بالشكل التالي:
<tag>text<\tag>
مثال ذلك السطر التالي:
<h1>صفحتي الشخصية<\h1>
تبين الواصفة <h1>، للمتصفح، كيف يظهر النص "صفحتي الشخصية"، ولهذا، يجب لتعلم تأليف الصفحات بلغة HTML، تعلم معنى عشرات الواصفات المختلفة. وهذا هو السبب الرئيسي الذي يجعل التأليف بهذه اللغة صعباً، إلا أنها توفر مرونة كبيرة وقوة في تأليف صفحات ويب، لذا يستخدمها المحترفون في هذا المجال. 
استخدام محررات ويب أسهل، لأنها تسمح بتأليف الصفحات، بدون الدخول في تفاصيل استخدام الواصفات، وبشكل يشبه تنسيق الصفحات في أحد معالجات الكلمات. والواقع أن محررات ويب هي معالجات كلمات أصلاً، أضيفت لها بعض الإمكانيات الخاصة بتحرير صفحات ويب، بالإضافة إلى أنه توجد معالجات كلمات، يمكن استخدامها لتأليف صفحات ويب بسيطة، كبرنامج مايكروسوفت وورد، مثلاً.
*أي محررات صفحات ويب أختار؟*
يفضل، كمبتدئ، اختيار أبسط محرر لصفحات ويب، الذي يوفر الإمكانيات الأساسية، ويدعم استخدام اللغة العربية، ويفضل أيضاً، أن يكون مجانياً، أليس كذلك؟
وهذا ما جعلنا نختار استخدام برنامج تحرير صفحات ويب FrontPage Express، وهو إصدارة مجانية من برنامج FrontPage، يرفق بالإصدارة الكاملة من برنامج إنترنت إكسبلورر 4.0، التي وزعناها في القرص الهدية لعدد مايو/أيار 1998، والذي يمكن استجلابه أيضاً، من موقع مايكروسوفت التالي: http://www.microsoft.com/ie/download، (أو استجلاب تحديث للإصدارة المصغرة التي توجد لديك)، ويجب تركيب الإصدارة الكاملة من إنترنت إكسبلورر 4.0، حتى يتم تركيبه.
*قبل أن تبدأ بتصميم الصفحة:*
لابد من أن تخطط قليلاً، قبل أن تبدأ بتصميم الصفحة، وبما أننا نقترح عليك مثال، إنشاء صفحة شخصية، فكر ماذا يمكن أن تقدم من معلومات، وصنفها ضمن فقرات رئيسية، وسجل عناوين تلك الفقرات. يمكن أن تعرض نبذة عن سيرتك الشخصية، وتتحدث عن اهتماماتك وهواياتك، وتقدم لائحة ارتباطات بالصفحات المفضلة لديك، وتنشئ سجلاً لزوار صفحتك، وغير ذلك. إذا كنت تخطط لإنشاء صفحة أو موقع أعقد من ذلك، يفضل أن تضع مخططاً عاماً للموقع، وتفكر في عرض المعلومات ضمن عدة صفحات.
*البدء بالعمل:*
أولاً: ركب برنامج FrontPage Express، وشغله. لا حاجة لأن تكون متصلاً بإنترنت، أو حتى أن تكون حجزت صفحة مجانية أو مدفوعة على أحد المواقع، لكي تبدأ بتأليف صفحتك، إذ ستحفظها على القرص الصلب أولاً، لتجربتها قبل إرسالها إلى المزود على شبكة إنترنت. يفضل أن تنشئ مجلداً جديداً، تخصصه لحفظ ملفات صفحات ويب التي تؤلفها.
عندما تشغل برنامج FrontPage Express، ستلاحظ أن واجهته مشابهة لواجهات برامج معالجة الكلمات، والتعامل معه لا يختلف عنها مطلقاً. يفتح البرنامج عند تشغيله، ملفاً لصفحة HTML، باسم Untitled Normal Page. 
تتلخص طريقة العمل أثناء تأليف الصفحات، بإدخال وتنسيق المعلومات، ثم حفظها في ملف HTML، عبر هذا البرنامج، ثم فتح الملف ذاته بالمتصفح، لمشاهدة شكل الصفحة كما ستظهر فعلياً على إنترنت، والتأكد أنها تعمل بشكل صحيح.
*ابدأ بإدخال النص التالي:*
صفحة أحمد شهم شريف (ضع اسمك بدلاً من اسمي طبعاً!)
المحتويات:
السيرة الذاتية
الاهتمامات والهوايات
المواقع المفضلة
اتصلوا بي
نسق العبارات السابقة بالشكل الذي تراه مناسباً، مستخدماً أزرار الأدوات، المشابهة لأزرار أدوات برنامج مايكروسوفت وورد. يبين (الشكل 1 ) مثالاً على إحدى طرق التنسيق المقترحة.
يمكنك أيضاً، إدخال العبارات باللغة الإنجليزية أو بلغة لاتينية أخرى إذا شئت، وتعبر هذه العبارات عن عنوان الصفحة، بالإضافة إلى عناوين محتوياتها. احفظ الصفحة باختيار File/Save، فيظهر البرنامج صندوق حوار يطلب فيه اسم الملف وموقعه في مربع Page Location، أدخل الاسم والموقع الذي تريده. أما مربع Page Title، فهو يطلب ما يسمى عنوان الصفحة (Title)، وهو النص القصير الذي يظهر على رأس نافذة المتصفح عندما تفتحها، ويظهر في لائحة العلامات المرجعية (bookmark)، ويجب اختياره بحيث يصف محتويات الصفحة الشخصية باختصار، (مثلاً، صفحة أحمد شهم شريف). لمشاهدة الصفحة كما ستظهر على ويب، شغل المتصفح الذي تستخدمه، (يجب أن تشغل متصفحاً يدعم اللغة العربية، إذا استخدمت اللغة العربية)، وافتح الصفحة من المجلد الذي حفظتها فيه، (باستخدام File/Open في برنامج إنترنت إكسبلورر، مثلاً)، فتشاهدها كما ستعرض على شبكة ويب.
مبروك!
لقد ألفت صفحتك الأولى، وهي محفوظة على قرصك المحلي، بانتظار أن ترسلها (upload) إلى موقع صفحتك لاحقاً. 
لا تبدو تلك الصفحة مثيرة، حتى الآن، أليس كذلك؟! لنتابع إذاً، تأليف الصفحة، بإضافة محتويات جديدة إليها، وإعطائها شكلاً أكثر أناقة.
*المزيد من الأناقة:*
بما أن الصفحة التي تؤلفها باللغة العربية، فهي تقرأ من اليمين لليسار، وهذا ما يجب تعيينه، ليعرضها المتصفح بشكل صحيح، ولتسهيل إدخال المعلومات، وترتيب الكلمات وعلامات الترقيم فيها. انقر بالزر الأيمن على أي مكان في الصفحة، واختر Page Properties، من القائمة، ثم اختر من صندوق الحوار، لسان التبويب General، واختر اتجاه القراءة RTL، من اللائحة المنسدلة Document Reading Direction. اذهب إلى لسان تبويب Background، غير لون أرضية الصفحة، ولون النص إلى الألوان المرغوبة لديك، بالاختيار من اللائحتين المنسدلتين Background وText، ثم انقر زر "موافق". ضع المشيرة في السطر التالي لعنوان الصفحة، واختر من شريط القوائم Insert/Horizontal Line، ليظهر خط أفقي تحت العنوان. اختر مجموعة العناوين التي تبدأ من "السيرة الذاتية" حتى "اتصلوا بي"، ثم انقر على الزر الموجود على شريط الأدوات، والمسمى Bulleted List، فتصبح الصفحة كما تبدو في (الشكل 2).
أصبحت أفضل، أليس كذلك؟!
احفظ الملف بشكله الحالي بدون أن تغلقه، وبدل إلى برنامج التصفح الذي مازال يعرض النسخة السابقة من الصفحة. حدث الصفحة (بنقر زر Refresh، في إنترنت إكسبلورر)، وسيحمل المتصفح النسخة الجديدة مباشرة. لا تنس أن تكرر هذه الطريقة في المراحل التالية، كلما عدلت شيئاً على الصفحة، لتتأكد من أنها تعرض بالطريقة التي تتوقعها.
*المزيد من المرح: *
هل تريد أن تحيي زوار صفحتك بمقطع من موسيقى تحبها؟ وأن تعطي صفحتك جواً خاصاً بك، بإضافة أرضية معينة؟
بسيطة …!
عد إلى خصائص الصفحة مرة أخرى، ولسان التبويب General، واذهب إلى الإطار Background Sound، أدخل مسار وموقع ملف الصوت في المستطيل Location، أو انقر على زر Browse، ثم اختر From File، وانقر Browse، للوصول إليه عبر صندوق الحوار القياسي لفتح الملفات. يمكن أن يكون هيئة الملف الصوتي WAV، أوMIDI، أوAIFF، أو AU، وننصح باستخدام الهيئة MIDI، أو AU، لأن ملفاتها أقل حجماً من الملفات الصوتية الأخرى، بالنسبة لزمن العزف ذاته. يمكن تكرار عزف الملف الصوتي عدداً تختاره من المرات، بزيادة عدد الدورات في عداد Loop، ضمن إطار Background Sound، أو تكرار عزفه باستمرار، باختيار مربع الاختيار Forever. تذكر أنه يجب إرسال هذا الملف الصوتي إلى مزود إنترنت الذي سترسل إليه صفحتك، ويجب حفظه على الدليل ذاته الذي ستحفظها فيه. 
لا بد أنك خمنت الآن من أين يمكن أن تضيف أرضية للصفحة!
نعم، عبر خصائص الصفحة أيضاً، ومن لسان التبويب Background. انقر مربع الاختيار Background Image، ثم أدخل مسار واسم ملف الصورة أو انقر الزر Browse للوصول إليه، ويمكن نقر مربع الاختيار Watermark، لجعل الصورة ثابتة بحيث ينزلق النص فوقها أثناء زلق الصورة، وهي ميزة تستخدم مع الصور الكبيرة التي تملأ كامل الشاشة. يجب أن يكون ملف صورة الأرضية بهيئة JPG أو GIF، لأنهما الهيئتان اللتان يمكن أن يقرأهما المتصفح، واختيرتا لصفحات ويب لأنهما تأخذان حجماً أقل، وترسمان بسرعة أكبر، وإذا لم تكن الصورة بإحدى هاتين الهيئتين، يوفر FronPage Express، إمكانية التحويل إلى هيئة GIF، عند حفظ الملف. اختر صورة صغيرة يمكن تكرارها، لأن البرنامج يطلي بها أرضية الصفحة تلقائياً. ولا تنس أنها يجب أن ترسل كملف مستقل إلى مزود ويب، الذي سيحفظ الصفحة.
*هل نسيت محتويات الصفحة؟*
جعلنا شكل الصفحة، أكثر جاذبية حتى الآن، وحان الوقت أن نلتفت إلى مضمونها قليلاً. سيتوقع زائر الصفحة، أن ينقر على عبارة "السيرة الذاتية"، مثلاً، للانتقال إلى معلومات عن السيرة الذاتية الخاصة بي، (أو سيرتك الذاتية، في صفحتك)، ومثل ذلك بالنسبة للعناوين الأخرى، فكيف تجعل الصفحة بهذا الشكل؟ 
خذ رشفة من فنجان قهوتك، ونفساً عميقاً، وتابع الخطوات التالية:
أدخل خطاً أفقياً آخر بعد قائمة العناوين، مشابهاً للخط الذي يلي العنوان الرئيسي.
أدخل عبارة "السيرة الذاتية"، بعد ذلك الخط الأفقي.
اختر عبارة "السيرة الذاتية" الجديدة، وانقرها بالزر الأيمن للماوس، واختر من القائمة Font Properties، ثم اختر ما تراه مناسباً من قياس الخط ولونه، عبر صفحة خصائص الخط.
تأكد أنك ما تزال تختار عبارة "السيرة الذاتية" الجديدة، ثم اختر من شريط القوائم، قائمة Edit، واختر منها Bookmark. 
أدخل في صندوق الحوار اسم العلامة المرجعية MyCV، مثلاً، وانقر زر Ok. ستلاحظ ظهور خط منقط تحت عبارة "السيرة الذاتية".
انتقل إلى عبارة "سيرتي الذاتية" الأولى في الأعلى، واخترها، ثم انقر على قائمة Insert، واختر Hyperlinks، فيظهر صندوق حوار، اختر منه لسان التبويب Open Pages، اختر اسم الصفحة التي تحررها، من لائحة Open Pages، ثم اختر من اللائحة المنسدلة Bookmark، العلامة المرجعية MyCV، ثم انقر "موافق". ستلاحظ تغير لون العبارة إلى لون يشير إلى وجود ارتباط عند هذه العبارة، ويظهر تحتها خط متصل.
كرر هذا الإجراء بالنسبة للعبارات الباقية، مع اختيار أسماء مختلفة للعلامات المرجعية، وإدراج خطوط أفقية بين الفقرات المختلفة. 
احفظ الملف، ثم اذهب إلى المتصفح الذي تستعمله، حدث الصفحة، ولاحظ النتيجة. سيؤدي النقر على أي من العناوين إلى الانتقال إلى الفقرات المتعلقة بها مباشرة.
لكن أين محتويات الفقرات ذاتها؟ أمر بسيط!، عد إلى ملف الصفحة في FrontPage Express، وأدخل النصوص التي تريدها، تحت عناوين الفقرات التي أنشأتها، ونسقها مثلما تفعل في أي معالج كلمات عادي، ثم احفظ الصفحة مرة أخرى. 
لا، انتظر، مهلاً! نسينا أن نبين لك كيفية إنشاء لائحة الارتباطات بالمواقع المفضلة؟ وكيف يمكن إنشاء ارتباط بعنوان البريد الإلكتروني، في قسم "اتصلوا بي"؟ 
لإنشاء لائحة الارتباطات بالمواقع المفضلة، أدخل أسماء المواقع التي تريدها، على شكل لائحة، ثم كرر ما يلي بالنسبة لكل اسم منها:
اختر اسم الموقع، اسم المجلة "مجلة إنترنت العالم العربي"، مثلاً، ثم اخترInsert\Hyperlink من شريط القوائم.
اذهب إلى لسان التبويب World Wide Web، في صندوق الحوار الظاهر.
اختر http:، من لائحة Hyperlink Type، 
أدخل في مستطيل URL، عنوان الموقع الذي حددت اسمه، أي العنوان http:\\www.iawmag.com، في هذا المثال، ثم انقر زر "موافق"، وتنتهي، بذلك، العملية. حدّث الصفحة في المتصفح ولاحظ النتيجة.
كي تنشئ ارتباطاً ببريدك الإلكتروني، في قسم "اتصلوا بي"، أدخل كلمة "بريدي الإلكتروني"، مثلاً، واخترها، ثم افتح صندوق حوار إنشاء ارتباط (Insert\Hyperlink) واذهب إلى لسان التبويب World Wide Web، واختر mailto: من لائحة Hyperlink Type، ثم أدخل عنوان بريدك الإلكتروني في مستطيل URL، وانقر "موافق". 
*وماذا إذا أردت إضافة صور، ومقاطع فيديو؟*
الأمر بسيط، أيضاً!
يمكن أن تضيف بعض صورك الشخصية، أو صور عائلتك، أو بعض المواقع التي تعجبك، بالإضافة إلى بعض مقاطع الفيديو القصيرة. من الأفضل أن تجهز ملفات الصور بحيث تكون بهيئة JPG، أو GIF، أيضاً، وملفات مقاطع الفيديو، بهيئة AVI، فيجب إرسال هذه الملفات إلى مزود ويب، لاحقاً، عند إرسال الصفحة، لذلك تذكر أنه يجب أن لا يتجاوز مجموع حجم هذه الملفات، مع حجم ملف HTML، الخاص بالصفحة، وملفي الأرضية، والموسيقى المرافقة، حجم السعة المخصصة لك على مزود ويب. 
ضع المشيرة في المكان الذي تريد أن تظهر الصورة فيه، واختر Insert/Image، ثم اختر From File، وأدخل مسار واسم الملف في المستطيل، أو انقر الزر Browse، لفتح صندوق حوار فتح ملف، والوصول إلى ملف الصورة بالانتقال إلى المجلد الذي يحتويه، أخيراً، انقر زر "موافق" لإدراج الصورة. إذا نقرت الصورة بعد إدراجها بزر الماوس الأيمن، يمكنك اختيار Image Properties من القائمة، لتظهر خصائص الصورة التي تسمح لك بالتحكم بقياسها، وجودتها.
لإدراج مقطع الفيديو في الصفحة، ضع المشيرة على المكان الذي تريد أن يظهر فيه المقطع، واختر Insert/Video، ثم أدخل اسم ملف الفيديو ومساره مباشرة، أو انتقل بعد النقر على زر Browse. انقر بالزر الأيمن على صورة ملف الفيديو، واختر خصائص الصورة، ثم اختر لسان التبويب Video، لتتمكن من تحديد خيارات تشغيل الملف، الموجودة ضمن إطار Repeat، كتشغيله باستمرار Forever، أو لعدد معين من المرات يفصل بينها تأخيرات زمنية معينة، أو تعيين بدء تشغيله من إطار Start، عند فتح الصفحة On file Open، أو عند مرور الماوس فوق صورته On Mouse Over (لا يدعم إنترنت إكسبلورر 3.02 هذه الميزة)
*وماذا بعد؟*
ما يزال بإمكانك تحسين صفحتك، بإضافة بعض المكونات الأخرى، كبريمجات جافا، وكائنات ActiveX، وأشياء أخرى، وهذا ما سنتركه للقائنا المقبل. لكن لا بد أنك ستتساءل: كيف يمكن أن أرسل صفحتي وملفاتها المرافقة إلى إنترنت؟
سنورد مثالاً على ذلك في العدد المقبل، أما إذا كنت مستعجلاً، وتريد أن تفعل ذلك الآن، اتصل بإنترنت أولاً، وزر المواقع التي توفر صفحات مجانية، وقرر الموقع الذي تريد أن تنشئ صفحتك لديه، وستجد لديه شرحاً عن كيفية إرسال الملفات إليه، وتأكد من قراءة الشروط التي تضعها الجهة صاحبة الموقع، لتسمح لك بنشر صفحتك على مزودها. فبعضها يفرض عليك المحافظة على إعلاناته، على صفحتك، وربما يتطلب منك ذلك إضافة بعض أسطر لغة HTML إليها!
لا تجزع! فعلى الرغم من أنك لم تؤلف صفحتك بهذه اللغة، فإن برنامج FrontPage Express، فعل ذلك نيابةً عنك. إذا كان ملف صفحتك مفتوحاً، اختر View/HTML من شريط القوائم، فيعرض البرنامج، نافذة فيها نص صفحتك بلغة HTML، يمكن أن تلصق فيها، أي نص بلغة HTML، كما يطلب الموقع الذي يوفر لك مكاناً مجانياً على إنترنت. أغلق النافذة بالنقر على زر Ok، ثم احفظ الملف بحالته الجديد، وأرسله إلى مكان الصفحة، بالطريقة الخاصة بالموقع الذي اخترته.​


----------



## Michael (29 مارس 2006)

ربنا يباركك مينو حبيبى


----------



## ++menooo++ (29 مارس 2006)

*تعلم استخدام إنترنت*

​​*تأليف صفحات ويب*​*الجزء الثاني*​
ركزنا في الحلقة السابقة على الخطوات الأولية لتأليف صفحة ويب، من خلال مثال إنشاء صفحة شخصية. واستخدمنا لذلك برنامج تحرير صفحات ويب Front Page Express المجاني، الذي تقدمه شركة مايكروسوفت مع رزمة المتصفح إنترنت إكسبلورر4، فبدأنا بإنشاء وتجريب الصفحة على القرص الصلب المحلي الموجود في الجهاز ذاته، بدون الاتصال بشبكة إنترنت. وتعلمنا كيف ننشئ قائمة رئيسية بمحتويات الصفحة، ونربط بين عناصر تلك القائمة ومحتويات الصفحة ذاتها، ثم ندرج في الصفحة ارتباطات بالمواقع المفضلة، وارتباطاً بعنوان البريد الإلكتروني. ولم ننس مظهر الصفحة والمؤثرات الأخرى، فرأينا كيف نعين خلفية رسومية وموسيقية لها، ونضيف إليها صورة أو مقطع فيديو. نظرنا أخيراً إلى نص لغة HTML، الذي ولده محرر صفحات ويب Front Page Express خلال تأليفنا للصفحة، وذكرنا أنه يمكن تعديله مباشرة عند الحاجة. 
*إرسال الصفحة إلى مزود ويب*
قبل أن نتابع في تحسين وتطوير شكل الصفحة الشخصية ومحتوياتها، سنقدم مثالاً على كيفية حجز الدليل المجاني على مزود الجهة التي توفر خدمة استضافة الصفحات المجانية، ثم إرسال الصفحة إليه.
سنفترض أنك نفذت معظم الخطوات التي وردت في الجزء الأول المنشور في العدد السابق، فحصلت على ملف HTML، باسم معين، وليكن myhomepg.htm، واستخدمت ملفاً باسم backgndpic.gif كصورة لأرضية الصفحة، وملف خلفية موسيقية باسم music.mid. كل ما عليك اختياره الآن، هو الجهة التي ستستضيف صفحتك.
أوردنا في العدد السابق لائحة بعناوين بعض المواقع التي توفر خدمة استضافة الصفحات المجانية. بادر بزيارة تلك المواقع، واطلع على الخدمات التي تقدمها، والشروط التي تضعها، ولاحظ سعة الدليل الذي توفره. ولاحظ أسلوب تعيين عناوين الصفحات المجانية، إذ أن بعضها طويل، أو يحتوي على أرقام كثيرة، مما يجعلها صعبة الإدخال لمن يريد زيارة صفحتك. تختلف أساليب حجز الصفحة المجانية (أي إنشاء دليل جديد على أقراص المزود البعيد) وإرسالها من جهة إلى أخرى، إلا أن معظم المواقع التي توفر ذلك تطلب أولاً ملء نموذج معلومات عن طالب الخدمة، ثم ترسل له كلمة سر، تمكنه من الدخول إلى أدوات إدارة وتحديث صفحته. اخترنا الموقع www.tripod.com كمثال، لنشرح عملياً كيفية حجز صفحة شخصية، وهو يوفر لكل عضو من أعضائه، سعة 11 ميجابايت للصفحة مجاناً. عضوية الموقع مجانية أيضاً، وكل ما يجب فعله للحصول عليها، هو الاتصال بإنترنت، والانتقال إلى الموقع www.tripod.com، والنقر في صفحته الرئيسية على زر Free Membership، ثم تعبئة الحقول المطلوبة، التي تتضمن طلب عنوان البريد الإلكتروني، والنقر على زر Join. إذا فعلت ذلك، ستتلقى رسالة في صندوق بريدك الإلكتروني، تتضمن كلمة السر، التي تسمح لك بالدخول إلى الموقع كعضو من أعضائه.
ملأت نموذج الاشتراك، واخترت اسم المستخدم Shahem، فأصبحت أحد أعضاء الموقع وأصبح عنوان الدليل الخاص بي كالتالي: http://members.tripod.com/~Shahem. فإذا فعلت مثلي، وأصبحت أحد أعضاء الموقع، فأهلاً بك أولاً! ثانياً، استخدم كلمة السر التي وصلت إلى عنوان بريدك الإلكتروني، للدخول إلى الموقع كأحد أعضائه، وذلك بالنقر على Members: log in، وإدخال المعلومات المطلوبة، فتجد أنه حجز لك دليلاً بسعة أحد عشر ميجابايت، وعنوانه http://members.tripod.com/~XXXX، حيث XXXX اسم المستخدم الذي اخترته. إذا كنت جاهزاً لإرسال الصفحة إلى موقعك، انقر Free Home Builder، فتنتقل إلى صفحة أدوات تأليف وإدارة الصفحات المجانية التي يوفرها الموقع. لا حاجة لاستخدام أدوات تأليف الموقع، لأنها تجبرك على البقاء متصلاً بالشبكة، خلال وقت التأليف. يضاف إلى ذلك أنك اخترت سابقاً محرر Express Frontpage لتأليف صفحتك، (أو بالواقع نحن من اختار ذلك!)، وهو يؤدي تلك المهمة بأسلوب أفضل. انقر على الارتباط homepage housekeeper، للانتقال إلى صفحة إرسال الملفات إلى المزود البعيد، والتي ستظهر لك أيضاً، عنوان صفحتك، ومعلومات عن السعة التي استخدمتها، والسعة المتبقية، ولائحة أسماء الملفات الموجودة في دليلك حالياً، والتي يفترض أن تكون فارغة أول مرة، لأنك لم ترسل أي ملف إلى المزود البعيد حتى الآن.
هل أنت مستعد للحظة المنتظرة؟ لحظة وصول صفحتك إلى إنترنت؟! اختر إذاً من لائحة Things you can access from the Homepage Housekeeper، الوظيفة Upload files، ثم انقر الزر go!، وستنتقل إلى صفحة إرسال الملفات إلى المزود البعيد، التي تسمح بإرسال خمسة ملفات دفعة واحدة. 
أدخل في المستطيل File1: اسم ملف الصفحة التي ألفتها (والتي افترض أن اسمها myhomepg.htm)، مع مساره، أو اختره من القرص الصلب بالنقر على زر Browse، والانتقال إلى مجلده، ثم أدخل بالطريقة ذاتها، اسم ملف صورة الخلفية (backgndpic.gif) في المستطيل File 2:، واسم ملف الموسيقى (music.mid) في المستطيل File3:، وغيرها من الملفات التي استخدمتها في المستطيلات File 4:، وFile 5:.
انقر الزر Upload، وانتظر قليلاً إلى أن يتم إرسال ملف الصفحة والملفات الأخرى. لقد أصبحت صفحتك على الشبكة! تأكد من ذلك بتشغيل نسخة أخرى من المتصفح الذي تستخدمه، وإدخال عنوان صفحتك، (http://members.tripod.com/~XXXX/myhomepg.htm، مثلاً) لتجدها جزءاً من إنترنت. ماذا تنتظر! أسرع واتصل بأصدقائك وأخبرهم عنها!
هل تلاحظ أن أرضية الصفحة أو بعض ملفات الصور، أو الخلفية الموسيقية لا تعمل عندما أصبحت صفحتك على المزود البعيد، بينما كانت تعمل بشكل جيد على قرصك المحلي؟ ماذا تفعل؟!
تأكد أولاً من أنك أرسلت جميع ملفات الصور والصوت التي استخدمتها إلى المزود البعيد، وتأكد أن المسارات في خصائص ملفات الصور والصوت، في الصفحة لا تتضمن سوى أسماء الملفات ذاتها، (أي يكفي ذكر الاسم backgndpic.gif، مثلاً، في المستطيل ضمن لسان التبويب Background، في خصائص الصفحة)، إذ يجب أن تقع تلك الملفات في دليل ملف الصفحة (myhomepg.htm) ذاته على المزود البعيد، وإذا حدد له مسارات مختلفة (كالمسارات الموجودة على قرص الصلب)، فإنه سوف يحاول إرسال ملفات الصور والصوت الموجودة في صفحتك من أدلة غير موجودة عليه أصلاً. عدل مسارات ملفات الصور والصوت في ملف myhomepg.htm من صندوق حوار الخصائص لكل منها، باستخدام برنامج Frontpage Express، بحيث لا تحتوي إلا على أسماء الملفات ذاتها، ثم أرسل الملف myhomepg.htm إلى المزود البعيد مرة أخرى.
*هل تكفي صفحة واحدة؟*
لابد أنك لاحظت أن معظم مواقع ويب لا تتألف من صفحة واحدة تحتوي على جميع المعلومات المتوفرة في الموقع، بل تبدأ بصفحة رئيسية (Homepage)، يمكن التفرع منها إلى الصفحات الأخرى (شكل 1)، والهدف من ذلك تسريع تحميل الصفحة الرئيسية، لأن محتوياتها في هذه الحالة، تقتصر على فهرس أو قائمة بارتباطات للصفحات الأخرى. يسهّل بناء الموقع بهذا الأسلوب من عملية تحديث معلوماته، وهو أمر لا بديل له بالنسبة للمواقع الكبيرة. يعطى ملف الصفحة الرئيسية، عادة، الاسم index.htm، أو default.htm، وهما اسما الملفين اللذين يبحث عنهما المزود البعيد، عندما يطلب منه الانتقال إلى دليل معين، بدون أن يذكر له اسم الملف الذي يطلب إرساله. فإذا أدخلنا، في حالة الموقع الذي أنشأناه، العنوان http://members.tripod.com/~Shahem فإن المزود البعيد سيحاول البحث عن ملف باسم index.htm، داخل هذا الدليل ويرسل محتوياته للمتصفح. فإذا لم يجده، فإنه يرسل قائمة ارتباطات بأسماء الملفات المتوفرة في ذلك الدليل، لكن من الأفضل الاستفادة من تلقائية البحث وإرسال محتويات ملف index.htm (بالنسبة لمزودات يونيكس)، أو ملف defualt.htm، (بالنسبة لمزودات ويندوز إن.تي)، وإعفاء زائري الموقع من ضرورة كتابة اسم ملف الصفحة الرئيسية، بالشكل members.tripod.com/~Shahem/myhomepg.htm، إذ يكفي عندها إدخال members.tripod.com/~Shahem.
لنبدأ بإعادة تنظيم الصفحة الشخصية بهذا الأسلوب، بحيث نجعل كل قسم من محتوياتها ضمن صفحة منفصلة. غير اسم الملف myhomepg.htm إلى index.htm على القرص الصلب، وشغل برنامج Frontpage Express، وحمله، ثم أنشئ ملفاً جديداً، باختيار File/New، من قائمة البرنامج، ثم اختيار النموذج Normal Page ثم OK. انقل محتويات القسم "سيرتي الذاتية" من الصفحة الرئيسية، إلى الصفحة الجديدة مستخدماً أوامر القص والنسخ من قائمة Edit، كما تفعل في برامج معالجة النصوص، ثم احفظ الصفحة الجديدة على القرص الصلب، باسم myvcpg.htm مثلاً، واحفظ التغييرات التي أجريتها على الملف index.htm. كرر الأمر ذاته بالنسبة لبقية أقسام الصفحة الرئيسية، فيصبح لديك الملفان: myhobbypg.htm لصفحة الاهتمامات والهوايات، وmyfavoritepg.htm للائحة الارتباطات، واترك الارتباط بعنوان بريدك الإلكتروني على الصفحة الرئيسية. لا تنس أن تعين عنوان صفحة (Title) مناسباً، لكل ملف HTML جديد أنشأته، وأن تغير تنسيق النصوص فيه، لكي يتناسب مع وضعه الجديد. اجعل العنوان "السيرة الذاتية" في ملف mycvpg.htm، في وسط السطر، مثلاً، وزد قياس خطه، واحذف العلامة المرجعية MyCV المرتبطة به، بالنقر بالزر الأيمن للماوس عليها، واختيار Bookmark Properties، وحذف كلمة MyCV من صندوق الحوار، ثم النقر على OK. يمكن اختيار أرضيات رسومية وخلفيات موسيقية للصفحات الفرعية تختلف عن أرضية وموسيقى الصفحة الرئيسية، ويتوفر على إنترنت عشرات المواقع التي توفر تلك الرسوميات والأصوات مجاناً. نورد بعض عناوين تلك المواقع في الجدول 1، لكن إذا لم تجد ضالتك فيها، يمكنك تصميم رسومياتك الخاصة، باستخدام أي من برامج الرسم المتوفرة، وحفظها بهيئة GIF، أو JPG، لكي تتمكن من استخدامها في تأليف صفحات ويب.
يجب تغيير الارتباطات الموجودة في قائمة المحتويات على الصفحة الرئيسية، لتشير إلى عناوين الصفحات، بدلاً من العلامات المرجعية التي كانت موجودة في الصفحة ذاتها. إليك مثال عن كيفية فعل ذلك لأحد الارتباطات:
انقر على الارتباط "السيرة الذاتية" بالزر الأيمن للماوس، واختر Hyperlink Properties.
اختر عنوان الصفحة الرئيسية من لسان التبويب Open Pages، ومن قائمة Open Pages.
انتقل إلى لسان التبويب World Wide Web، واختر نوع الارتباط Hyper Link Type، بحيث يكون http:.
أدخل عنوان URL، بحيث يبدأ بعنوان موقعك، وينتهي باسم ملف السيرة الذاتية، بالشكل التالي http://members.tripod.com/~XXXX/mycvpg.htm، مثلاً، إذا كنت مشركاً في موقع tripod، حيث XXXX، تعبر عن اسم المستخدم الذي اخترته.
كرر الإجراء ذاته لبقية الارتباطات، بحيث يشير كل منها إلى الملف الذي يخصه. واحفظ هذه التغيرات التي أجريتها على ملف الصفحة الرئيسية index.htm، ثم اتصل بإنترنت وأرسل ملفات الصفحات الجديدة mycvpg.htm، وmyhobbypg.htm، وmyfavoritepg.htm، إلى المزود البعيد، بالإضافة إلى الإصدارة الجديدة من ملف الصفحة الرئيسية index.htm، وأية ملفات رسومية أو صوتية أخرى استخدمتها، واحذف ملف الصفحة الرئيسية القديم myhomepg.htm من المزود البعيد، (مستخدماً أمر الحذف من صفحة homepage housekeeper، إذا كنت قد اشتركت في موقع Tripod). تأكد أخيراً، من صحة عمل تلك الارتباطات، بزيارة موقعك والانتقال من الصفحة الرئيسية إلى كل من الصفحات الفرعية. ألا يبدو موقعك الآن، أكثر احترافاً؟!
*الأزرار *
لا يكفي أن يحتوي موقعك على المعلومات الصحيحة والمرتبة، إذ أن مظهره ورسومياته أمران مهمان أيضاً، فماذا يمكن أن تفعل لتحسن من مظهر موقعك؟ إليك بعض الاقتراحات: لماذا لا تحول القائمة الموجودة على الصفحة الرئيسية إلى قائمة أزرار بدلاً من قائمة نصية؟ وتضيف رسوميات متحركة إلى بعض الصفحات؟ وأزرار رجوع من الصفحات الفرعية إلى الصفحة الرئيسية؟ 
هيا نفعل ذلك!
لنبدأ بالأزرار.. معظم الأزرار التي تراها على صفحات ويب رسوم مرتبطة بصفحات أخرى، يضيف إليها مؤلفو الصفحات شيفرة برمجية بلغة CGI (Common Gateway Interface)، أو _JavaScript لمحاكاة حركة ضغط الزر الفيزيائي، بالتبديل بين رسمين مختلفين للزر ذاته. ويوجد نوع آخر من الأزرار تحاكي حركة ضغط الزر أيضاً، والتي تعتمد على ما يسمى بريمجات جافا (Jave Applets). لكن، لن ندخل في تفاصيل كيفية برمجة الأزرار المتحركة، فتلك مسألة تحتاج لشرح منفصل، يمكن أن نقدمه في أعداد مقبلة، وسنكتفي حالياً بالأزرار الساكنة. يمكن تصميم الأزرار بالشكل الذي ترغبه، باستخدام أي من برامج الرسوميات المتوفرة، إلا أننا ننصحك بجلب الأزرار من أحد مواقع إنترنت الذي يوفرها مجاناً (انظر جدول 1)، وتعديلها بالشكل الذي ترغبه. 
جلبنا من الموقع www.webwider.com/syzone/test/button1.shtml مجموعة من ملفات الأزرار، ثم أضفنا عليها الكلمات العربية لقائمة الصفحة الشخصية باستخدام برنامج تحرير الرسوميات Paint Shop Pro، (لا تحتاج عملية جلب ملف الزر، سوى النقر على صورته بالزر الأيمن للماوس، واختيار Save as Picture، في متصفح إنترنت إكسبلورر). سمينا الملفات bttn_mycv.gif لزر "السيرة الذاتية" وbttn_hobby.gif لزر "الهوايات"، وbttn_myfav.gif، لزر المواقع المفضلة.
فإذا فعلت ذلك أيضاً، افتح الملف index.htm، ببرنامج Frontpage Express، واتبع الخطوات التالية لإضافة كل زر من الأزرار:
نفذ إجراء إدراج صورة، كما تعلمت سابقاً، اختر Insert/Image، ثم أدخل اسم ملف صورة الزر.
اختر خصائص صورة الزر بالنقر بالزر الأيمن للماوس، ثم اختر لسان التبويب General.
أدخل في الإطار Default Hyperlink، وضمن الحقل Location، عنوان الصفحة التي ترغب بالانتقال إليها عند النقر على صورة الزر، ولا تنس أن تدخل http:// أولاً. أدخلتُ العنوان التالي لارتباط زر صفحة السيرة الذاتية http://members.tripod.com/~Shahem/mycvpg.htm، 
احذف الارتباطات النصية، ورتب الأزرار عمودياً أو أفقياً، حسب رغبتك، ثم احفظ التعديلات على ملف الصفحة الرئيسية index.htm. 
ماذا؟! هل أصبحت تعرف كيفية إضافة زر عودة من الصفحات الفرعية إلى الصفحة الرئيسية، وتريد أن تشرح لي ذلك؟ 
موافق! 
"سأجلب أولاً زر من أحد المواقع التي توفرها مجاناً، ثم سأستخدم أحد محررات الرسوميات، لأكتب عليه كلمة "الصفحة الرئيسية" وأحفظه بشكله الجديد. سأفتح كل ملف من ملفات الصفحات الفرعية وأضيف إليها ذلك الزر في موقع مناسب، في أسفل يسار الصفحة، مثلاً. ثم سأفتح خصائص صورة الزر في كل منها بالنقر بالزر الأيمن للماوس، واختار Image Propertise، (خصائص الصورة)، وأنتقل إلى لسان التبويب General، وأدخل عنوان الصفحة الرئيسية في الإطار Default Hyperlink، وضمن الحقل Location، بادئاً بـ http://:، ثم أحفظ هذه التعديلات في الملفات المعنية، أليس ذلك صحيحاً؟"
ممتاز! لقد قلت ما أريد قوله بالضبط!
لكن، هل تعرف الأزرار التي تظهر رسوماً متحركة؟
لا بد أنك رأيت كثيراً من الرسوم المتحركة على صفحات ويب، وترغب أن تجعل صفحاتك أكثر حيوية بإضافة بعضها. سنقتصر في هذه الحلقة على أبسط أنواعها، وهي ملفات بهيئة GIF، تسمى Animated GIF، وتحتوي على مجموعة من الرسوم التي يمثل تتابعها حركة معينة. تدعم معظم المتصفحات الحالية هذا النوع من الملفات، ويكفي إدراجها في الصفحة لكي تظهر حركة معينة، ويمكن تعيين ارتباط لها بحيث يؤدي النقر عليها إلى الانتقال إلى الصفحة المطلوبة. سنستبدل ارتباط عنوان البريد الإلكتروني، بزر رسوم متحركة مرتبط بالعنوان ذاته، وذلك بالطريقة التالية:
انتقل إلى الموقع www.elated.com/toolbox/buttonkits واجلب أحد الرسوم المتحركة التي تمثل البريد الإلكتروني، بالنقر بالزر الأيمن للماوس على الرسم المتحرك واختيار Save As Picture، وحفظ الملف على القرص الصلب. 
افتح ملف الصفحة الرئيسية index.htm، وأدرج الصورة في اسفل الصفحة، ووسطها.
أدخل عنوان بريدك الإلكتروني في حقل Default Link، من خصائص الصورة، واسبقه بالعبارة mailto:، ثم احفظ التغييرات التي أجريتها.
يمكنك الآن تحميل ملف الصفحة الرئيسية ضمن المتصفح، لكي تشاهد الرسم المتحرك. 
يمكن إضافة العديد من الصور المتحركة إلى صفحتك الرئيسية أو الصفحات الفرعية، لإضفاء جو من المرح، وهي متوفرة مجاناً في كثير من المواقع المذكورة في الجدول 1، لكن لا ننصحك بالإكثار منها في صفحتك، لأنها إذا استخدمت بإفراط تبطئ من سرعة تحميلها في المتصفح، وتصبح مزعجة للمستخدم.
إذ أردت أن تنشئ أو تعدل ملفات Animated GIF، يجب استخدام محررات رسوم خاصة بملفات GIF المتحركة، مثل GifShaker (www.imagelib.com/products/gifshkr.html)، وAnimated Screen 2.1 (www.pysoft.com/downloads_fr.html)، وXara3D 2.1 (www.xara.com/xara3d/download.htm)، وغيرها مما يمكن أن تجده مصنفاً في الموقع www.cnet.com، أو www.zdnet.com.
*عدادات الزوار *
ربما لا يبدو أمراً لطيفاً، أن تقابل زوار منزلك بالقول: أنت الزائر رقم 50 منذ 1/1/1998، بدلاً من القول: أهلاً وسهلاً!
لكن هذه العبارة أمر مألوف على صفحات ويب، وتوضع، عادة، على الصفحة الرئيسية للموقع بهدف إظهار مدى شعبيته (أو التفاخر بمدى شعبيته)، بالإضافة إلى أنها توفر لمدير الموقع وسيلة مباشرة لمعرفة عدد الزوار. لكن، لا يحتاج مديرو مواقع الجهات التي تملك أسماء نطاقات خاصة بها (domain name) لاستخدام عدادات الزوار هذه، إذ تتوفر لديهم أدوات أقوى توفر تحليلاً كاملاً لحالة الموقع، وتحدد عدد زواره بدون الحاجة لإظهار ذلك علناً. 
تكتب معظم عدادات الزوار بلغة CGI (Common Gateway Interface) (راجع موضوع "التفاعل مع صفحات إنترنت باستخدام برامج واجهة البوابة العمومية"، المنشور في هذا العدد)، ويكتب بعضها الآخر بلغة جافا على شكل بريمجات جافا (Java Applets)، ولن ندخل بالطبع، في تفاصيل برمجة العدادات، فهو خارج نطاق بحثنا، وكل ما يهمنا هو استخدام العدادات الجاهزة. سنستخدم عداداً بلغة CGI، ونترك الحديث عن عدادات برمجيات جافا للحلقة المقبلة. يختلف تنفيذ برامج CGI على المزود البعيد، عن طلب إرسال معلومات بلغة HTML الوصفية منه، ولا تسمح معظم المزودات البعيدة التي توفر المواقع المجانية بتشغيل برامج بلغة CGI خاصة بالمستخدم، لأنه أمر خطر على أمنها، ولأنه يتيح للمستخدم إمكانية التحكم بعملها، إلا أنه توجد مواقع توفر خدمة تنفيذ برنامج عدادات CGI على مزوداتها الخاصة، لعد زوار مواقع أخرى مجاناً. يتوفر في الموقع http://webcom.net/~klg/counters.html، والموقع http://webcom.net/~klg/counters.html عشرات الارتباطات المتعلقة بمواقع العدادات. ويختلف أسلوب استخدام كل منها، فبعضها يحتاج إلى إضافة بعض السطور بلغة HTML فقط، لتشغيل برنامج العداد، وأخرى يمكن نسخها ولصقها في الصفحة المعنية، ولا يمكن لذلك تقديم طريقة عامة تصلح لكل الجهات التي توفر تلك الخدمة. وسنكتفي بأن نورد مثالاً عن أحد العدادات المتوفرة مجاناً. اخترنا أن نستخدم العداد الذي يوفره الموقع http://counters.qpt.com، الذي يطلب منك تسجيل حسابك المجاني، بإدخال عنوان موقعك، وعنوان بريدك الإلكتروني، فيرسل إلى صندوق بريدك الإلكتروني رقم الحساب، وكلمة المرور، ومقطعاً من شيفرة HTML يجب أن تنسخها إلى الملف الذي ترغب أن تضع فيه العداد (وهو الملف index.htm في هذه الحالة). أظهرنا نص HTML لملف index.htm، باختيار View/HTML من قائمة برنامج Frontpage Express، ونسخنا مقطع شيفرة HTML من الرسالة الإلكترونية التي وصلتنا إلى نهاية شيفرة HTML لملف الصفحة الرئيسية، وقبل الواصفتين </body>، و</html>، أغلقنا نافذة تحرير HTML بالنقر على OK، فظهر العداد على الصفحة، فأزحناه ووسطناه في المكان المناسب. تسمح الجهة صاحبة الخدمة باختيار شكل العداد، وإعداده عبر طريقة خاصة بها مشروحة في الموقع.
بعد كل هذه التغييرات أصبحت الصفحة الرئيسية كما في الشكل 2، وربما تختلف عن الشكل الذي وصلت إليه في صفحتك. تذكر أنه يجب أن ترسل ملفات الصفحات والأزرار والرسوم المتحركة التي استخدمتهاإلى موقعك أيضاً، وأن تتأكد من أن "صحة" صفحتك على ما يرام بزيارتها وتجربة فعالياتها. 
لا بد أن لديك كثيراً من التعديلات والتطويرات التي ترغب أن تنفذها على صفحتك بعد هذه المقالة، لذلك لا بد لي من أن أتركك تجرب كل شيء بنفسك، وإلى اللقاء في العدد المقبل. 
جدول 1 (الأرضيات الرسومية، الأزرار، الصور المتحركة)
www.ecn.bgu.edu/users/gas52r0/Jay
www.mangus.com
www.bellsnwhistles.com
www.ender-design.com/rg
members.aol.com/dcreelma/imagesite
www.netscape.com/assist/net_sites/bg/backgrounds.html
www.chenowith.wasco.k12.or.us/tech/design/buttons.html
www.innova.net/~goob/bits27.html
web.online-graphics.net
www.free-graphics.com
www.coolarchive.com
www.silverpoint.com/leo/lia
www.animationzone.com
www.fortunecity.com/boozers/dragon/28/
www.geocities.com/CollegePark/2883/
http://dome.communitech.net
www.webwider.com/syzone/​​​


----------



## pola (30 مارس 2006)

جميل اوى الموضوع يا مينا


----------

